# lovely new musical discovery



## clare (Nov 6, 2009)

tell me folks, do we consider the following to be classical? where does one even draw the line anyway...
I suppose the closest genre might be jazz, but I bet the jazz crew would turn their noses up at it like they did with Portico Quartet (who I LOVE)

anyway, have a listen to Sankorfa I came across them the other day and they're great. Think they're all ex-Guildhall or somewhere like that.
They're playing at Borderline on the 23rd so will have to check out the live set then to see if its as good as i hope it will be.
http://www.musicglue.com/sankorfa

thoughts?


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

I listened to a few of their pieces on YouTube, somewhere around Jazz, pretty modern though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I consider it noodling around on percussion instruments, which is not meant in any way to be derogatory. I am often in the mood for this sort of thing. But if they are classical, then the progressive rock group King Crimson circa 1969 was also classical.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

My lovely new musical discovery a few days ago, was the Mozart Piano Sonatas recordings of Lili Kraus. I'd seen her name mentioned occasionally, but didn't pursue. I hope Sony or someone reissues her complete set. AFAIK Sony next month is only reissuing a single CD of.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

clare said:


> Portico Quartet (who I LOVE)


I really like the Portico Quartet. Their new album sounds interesting from what I've heard of it so far, much less focus on the hang drum and nice use of electronics and effects. A good progression from Isla.


----------



## Pestouille (Feb 21, 2012)

Vaneyes said:


> My lovely new musical discovery a few days ago, was the Mozart Piano Sonatas recordings of Lili Kraus. I'd seen her name mentioned occasionally, but didn't pursue. I hope Sony or someone reissues her complete set. AFAIK Sony next month is only reissuing a single CD of.


I found this one from Maria Joao Pires at 10 € on Amazon.de, it is the mythical recording of Mozat's Sonatas originally from Denon:







Much better then DG


----------

